# Takashi Amano passed away



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I just heard that Takashi Amano passed away on 4 August. Arguably he was the most influential man affecting change in the aquarium hobby over the last few decades. I was always hoping to meet him one day at a fish convention, and maybe hear him talk. Unfortunately I have missed that opportunity.

Amano spearheaded the use of CO2 in fish tanks to boost plant growth and introduced shrimp (Caridina multidentata; previously Caridina japonica) to the fresh water hobby to control algae. Without his ideas, the concept of modern high tech planted tanks is difficult to envisage. In addition, only after the introduction of these shrimp, now widely known as Amano shrimp, we have seen a huge interest in other freshwater shrimp develop, whose keeping and breeding has developed into an entire new branch of the aquarium hobby.

Amano marketed his planted tank accessories through his own company ADA. He was a prolific writer for a range of international aquarium magazines. He was also an accomplished large format photographer, and this is evident in his series of high quality photo books on aquascaping entitled "Nature Aquarium".

Amano was only 61 when he passed away. He will be sorely missed. While he might not have been your typical cichlid guy, here he is feeding his gorgeous altum angels:


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Really big loss for the aquarium hobby - his tanks were/are an inspiration for so many.

Amazing to see the scale of the tank in your linked video - it looks big, then as he is in the picture, you see just how big it is.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Horrible. His tanks were artwork!


----------



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

that's an amazing fish tank! too bad i found out about the guy when he already passed.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

RIP Takashi Amano.

I just saw his works in Sumida Aquarium last July, and can't believe he just passed away.


----------

